# This is Why You're Fat



## bookslover (Feb 11, 2009)

This is why you're fat.

Their motto: "where dreams become heart attacks"

Personally, I like the sloppy joe made with a Krispy Kreme doughnut instead of a bun idea...


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll take the bacon shell taco.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 12, 2009)

The Oreo tower was funny!


----------



## satz (Feb 12, 2009)

They should just have a picture of a good ole fashioned can of coca cola. I know that's why _I'am_ fat.


----------



## Solus Christus (Feb 12, 2009)

This reminds me of the...

[video=youtube;_UumpQtp5wU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UumpQtp5wU[/video]


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Feb 12, 2009)

Man, I'm on a diet and that double hamburger fatty melt made me hungry!


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Feb 12, 2009)

Those recipes were ridiculous. I couldn't help drooling all over my keyboard after that grilled cheese sandwich w/ bacon as the buns for two hamburger patties though.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 12, 2009)

My friend and IT guy here at the plant cooked a Bacon Explosion on the grill over the weekend.

It would fit right in with these recipes and I must admit, I love to try a sandwich made from one.


----------



## kalawine (Feb 12, 2009)

The Double Bacon Hamburger Fatty Melt... mmmm!

BTW You guys know how infamous we in the South are for deep frying our food. Yesterday I discovered something I've never heard of before... deep fried peanuts! They were great! (and greasy and ridiculous)


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 12, 2009)

they key is to reserve your friday for junk food binging. The other days eat healthy and exercise.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

kalawine said:


> The Double Bacon Hamburger Fatty Melt... mmmm!
> 
> BTW You guys know how infamous we in the South are for deep frying our food. Yesterday I discovered something I've never heard of before... deep fried peanuts! They were great! (and greasy and ridiculous)




Deep fried peanuts are great. So is a deep fried peanut butter and jelly sandwich! Let's just say we got bored and hungry when I was in college.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't really have an excuse then, b/c not one of those things looked appealing

Edit: HERE'S my excuse!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 12, 2009)

This is not fair I have just come home from work and now I have to find a fastfood place, 1 double hamburger w/bacon please


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 12, 2009)

A few of those items looked/sounded appealing. But most of them fell into what I would call the "challenge food" category. You know, like the Life cereal commercial -- "He won't eat it, he hates everything!" 

-----Added 2/12/2009 at 08:58:59 EST-----



ManleyBeasley said:


> Man, I'm on a diet and that double hamburger fatty melt made me hungry!



Manley, I'm on a diet too, and pictures of almost any food makes me hungry, but some of that stuff was just plain torture.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought the "Meat SHip" looked cool....Arrrwwww, matey.


----------



## TimV (Feb 12, 2009)

Whatever happened to our PB weight watcher thread? I haven't really been a total good boy, but I'm down another pound for a total of 4. My two youngest know about that thread, and they bought me a bag of M&Ms last night to tempt me into stopping.


----------



## Honor (Feb 12, 2009)

I was doing really good on my diet until my uncle died and then I stopped eating all together... then at the wake there was nothing there that wasn't fried creamed or fried in butter (yes we do live in the south and when a person dies you try and kill all remaining family members off with fried butter) So I fell (or was pushed) off the wagon and I gained :*( 3 lbs.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 12, 2009)

TimV said:


> Whatever happened to our PB weight watcher thread? I haven't really been a total good boy, but I'm down another pound for a total of 4. My two youngest know about that thread, and they bought me a bag of M&Ms last night to tempt me into stopping.



HERE is the thread.

So much has been happening around me lately, I haven't weighed in quite a while. Which is just as well because I haven't been eating right either. If I were a betting man, I'd bet the scales will show an increase when I get on them.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 12, 2009)

That and Mama Dean


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Feb 12, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> My friend and IT guy here at the plant cooked a Bacon Explosion on the grill over the weekend.
> 
> It would fit right in with these recipes and I must admit, I love to try a sandwich made from one.




That was amazing! At some point in the near future I am going to make that. Of course, I'll have to run 6 miles a day for a week to burn it off.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 12, 2009)

Interesting combos......maybe I'll stop having a dozen White Castles for breakfast and try one of those.


----------



## kalawine (Feb 12, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > The Double Bacon Hamburger Fatty Melt... mmmm!
> ...



Mmmmmm! You're causing me to want to deep fry everything in my kitchen! 

I wonder... have any of the Yankees on the board ever tried deep fried turkey? WOW! It'll make you slap your Mama!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 12, 2009)

Paula Deen Fried Mac cheese - Google Video

Mama Dean's Deep Friend Cheesecake and Deep Fried Mac n Cheese couldn't have anything to do with it...could it?


----------



## Theognome (Feb 14, 2009)

Being a major subscriber to cholesterol, fat and anything uber-yummy, I'd go for most of the things on that site. I think I'm gonna go cook something...


Theognome


----------

